# Bleach Bypass



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Bleach bypass, also known as skip bleach or silver retention, is an optical effect which entails either the partial or complete skipping of the bleaching function during the processing of a color film. By doing this, the silver is retained in the emulsion along with the color dyes. The result is a black and white image over a color image. The images usually would have reduced saturation and exposure latitude, along with increased contrast and graininess. It usually is used to maximal effect in conjunction with a one-stop underexposure.

My colleagues in a game ( all professional security officers.) 
I used the bleach bypass technique just like in the film " saving private Ryan" 

Are men sometimes children ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome pictures, love this look. 

Looks like everyone was having fun too.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Awesome pictures, love this look.
> 
> Looks like everyone was having fun too.


Thank you it was great


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice shots and processing Rik... Did you use Nik ColorEFEX Pro 4 or do you have your own method in PS..???


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

soxOZ said:


> Nice shots and processing Rik... Did you use Nik ColorEFEX Pro 4 or do you have your own method in PS..???


Hi Wally, I used both.


----------

